# 25 HP Merc 2 stroke... serial number.



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

The only numbers that I know of are on the transom clamp....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’ve never registered any of my outboards here.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Should be on a white and black sticker on the transom bracket. I don’t remember seeing one anywhere else.


----------

